# I am WOMAN!



## playboyplaymat9 (Nov 3, 2006)

*I am WOMAN*

*




I shave my legs, I sit down to pee. *
*And I can justify any shopping spree. *
*Don't go to a barber, but a beauty salon. *
*I can get a massage without a hard-on.*
*I can balance the checkbook, *
*I can pump my own gas. *
*Can talk to my friends, about the size of my ass. *
*My beauty's a masterpiece, and yes, it takes long.*
*At least I can admit, to others when I'm wrong. *
*I don't drive in circles, at any cost. *
*And I don't have a problem, admitting I'm lost.*
*I never forget,an important date.*
*You just gotta deal with it, I'm usually late. *
*I don't watch movies, with lots of gore. *
*Don't need instant replay, to remember the score. *
*I won't lose my hair, I don't get jock itch. *
*And just cause I'm assertive, Don't call me a *****. *
*Don't say to your friends, Oh yeah, I can get her. *
*In your dreams, my dear, I can do better! *
*Flowers are okay, But jewelry's best. *
*Look at ME you idiot... Not at my chest???? *
*I don't have a problem, With Expressing my feelings.*
*I know when you're lying,You look at the ceiling.*
*DON'T call me a GIRL, a BABE or a CHICK . *
*I am a WOMAN. *
*Get it?, you PRICK!?! *


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 3, 2006)

F-A-B-O-L-O-U-S!!! (And of course I know it's spelled with a "U"



)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2006)

LOL Niiice!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 3, 2006)

LOL! Thanks!


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 3, 2006)

Hellz yea! lol...


----------



## LVA (Nov 3, 2006)

lol, awesome post!


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 3, 2006)

Heck Yeah!!!


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 3, 2006)

That's great!


----------



## Gleam84 (Nov 3, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Sonia_K (Nov 3, 2006)

I love it


----------



## MyZz DiVa (Nov 4, 2006)

HaHa


----------



## Anika_1 (Nov 4, 2006)

really entertaining....so much truth in that poem lol!!!


----------



## Leony (Nov 5, 2006)

Loool!


----------



## Ms-lala (Nov 10, 2006)

That's great!!


----------



## stories132639 (Nov 10, 2006)

=( alas, our society so divided over something as simple as gender


----------



## MACaholic711 (Nov 21, 2006)

thats great! i love it!


----------



## ROYALE (Jan 28, 2007)

GREAT






THX


----------



## ivette (Jan 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, awesome post!


----------



## CubNan (Jan 28, 2007)

that's wonderful! Can't wait to send it to every man I know


----------



## sushi-gal (Jan 29, 2007)

I love it


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 31, 2007)

Ooh, I call females "chicks" all the time =X. And I watch the gory movies. Girl power!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 31, 2007)

awesome.


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 2, 2007)

HAHAHa pretty funny


----------



## jassjass (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## PhantomGoddess (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MissPout (Sep 26, 2007)

wonderful! love it!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 26, 2007)

"I can get a massage without a hard-on" HAHAHA. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Flavz (Sep 26, 2007)

love that poem lol


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 30, 2007)

cute!


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 30, 2007)

that so cool!


----------



## Ariaden (Oct 6, 2007)

ahah! funny


----------

